# المصدر العامل



## emanko

السلام عليكم

و شغلهن الشاغل هو تحضير أطيب المأكولات 

هل أطيب تعرب مضاف إليه أم مفعول للمصدر و لماذا؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## barkoosh

مضاف إليه
الشرح موجود هنا


----------



## emanko

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم
الرابط شرحه واف.
لكني أريد تبسيطا أكثر..هل يوجد طريقة أكثر تبسيطا تساعدني في الاعراب؟


----------



## barkoosh

ببساطة لا يجري عموماً إعمال المصدر ما دام من يتخذ دور الفاعل غير مذكور وما دام المصدر غير منوّن. مثلاً: وشغلهن الشاغل هو تحضيرُهن أطيبَ المأكولات؛ وشغلهن الشاغل هو تحضيرُ الأمّهاتِ أطيبَ المأكولات. في هذين المثلين تُعرب "أطيب" مفعولاً به.
أما في "وشغلهن الشاغل هو تحضيرُ أطيبِ المأكولات" فتُعرب "أطيب" مضافاً إليه.


----------



## emanko

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## 2016azaz

عادة حتى يعمل المصدر عمل فعله لا بد أن يضاف إلى فاعل فعله
(ويصح أن يحل محله مصدر مؤول من(أن+الفعل المضارع
و في هذه الجملة يمكن أن يحل محل (تحضير) (أن تحضرن) لكن
(هذا المصدر *تحضير* ليس مضافاً إلى فاعل مثلاً (تحضير النساء


----------

